# British Embassy



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Subject: Telephone lines
> Date: Mon, 29 Nov 2010 07:04:58 +0000
>
> Important Notice:
> We are experiencing technical difficulties with our telephone system. We are working on it and hope this will be resolved soon. Our only working telephone line is 02 27940852.
>
> If you wish to contact us for consular business please email [email protected] with details of your enquiry and your telephone number and we will get back to you as soon as we can.
>
> In case of emergencies, such as arrest, serious illness, accident or death outside of working hours please call the FCO Global Response Centre in London on 00 44 20 7008 1500 00 44 20 7008 1500


----------

